# ice cream/ice cream novelties thread



## goofy girl (Jun 29, 2008)

I wanted to share my joy of my latest ice cream treat and did a search for an ice cream thread but didn't find one?? How can that be?? I know I've posted about ice cream before!

Anyway..fave fave FAVE ice cream is Ben and Jerry's Cinnamon Buns and tonight I tried the Edy's Dib's for the first time. LOVED THEM!! :eat1:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 29, 2008)

I knew I'd either adore this or find it utterly vile. I just can't get enough of it!


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 29, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I knew I'd either adore this or find it utterly vile. I just can't get enough of it!



I was going to mention that flavor. foiled again. drats! So I'll bring up another flavor from the reserve line (worth the extra dollar or so)

anyone who likes salty and sweet will enjoy the flavor. although I am scratching my head at the food pairing mentioned on the haagen dazs website.

_After a bucketful of fresh salty oysters, take the empty shells and scoop on dollops of Fleur de Sel Caramel ice cream. _

too novel for me. don't see that on the menu at ice cream parlors across the nation.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 29, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I wanted to share my joy of my latest ice cream treat and did a search for an ice cream thread but didn't find one?? How can that be?? I know I've posted about ice cream before!
> 
> Anyway..fave fave FAVE ice cream is Ben and Jerry's Cinnamon Buns and tonight I tried the Edy's Dib's for the first time. LOVED THEM!! :eat1:



I love Dibs also
http://www.adforum.com/preview/subs...&TDI=VD1sKKFtf8&LIST_LINK=orderby=type&page=1

At the end of the commercial-the cameraman next to the director is me!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 29, 2008)

I've never tried Dibs, but I did enjoy the clip - cute cameraman!
That was neat!

My favorite ice cream is Blue Bunny Peanut Butter Panic. I like this so much, that I can't even buy it! But yummy. Love it!


----------



## Carl1h (Jun 29, 2008)

Ah, dammit, I innocently clicked on the link and now I have to go to the store for Ben and Jerry's.


----------



## vardon_grip (Jun 29, 2008)

I always try to push Dibs on friends. The longer that commercial runs, the more checks I receive. That commercial is over a year old and I still get checks for it. 

*BUY DIBS!*


----------



## jamie (Jun 30, 2008)

Baskin-Robbins Baseball Nut Ice Cream (vanilla ice cream with cashews and black raspberry swirl)






Ice cream is my favorite kind of food...all year long.

This has been my favorite ice cream since I was seven years old...I don't think there will ever be another flavor that takes its place. The seasonal nature of it...available only during baseball season...and the memories of eating it out of a little baseball cap shaped dish (go Dodgers)...keep it up in legendary air space for me.


----------



## HugKiss (Jun 30, 2008)

I just love this flavor! Give me anything Cake batter or Rita's Birthday Cake Cream ICE! YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!:eat2: 

View attachment cake batter.JPG


----------



## Red (Jun 30, 2008)

I have no picture and I have no brand to name names of but I_ love love love _Cardamom ice cream. The little corner shop where I used to live in Newcastle stocked a gorgeous Cardamom Kulfi and I miss it dearly.

Here's a recipie that I am itching to try as a replacement...

http://www.thespicehouse.com/recipes/cardamom-ice-cream-recipe

I have however managed to find a great dessert at my local veggie restaurant,

Rose flavoured lollies served on a plate with a big heap of crushed roasted pistachio nuts to roll your lolly in, next time I visit I will get photos.

Yum!


----------



## Sugar (Jun 30, 2008)

HugKiss said:


> I just love this flavor! Give me anything Cake batter or Rita's Birthday Cake Cream ICE! YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!:eat2:



Yes, this is the very best B&J's flavor. It's like they figured out that while cake is great sometimes it's better as batter! lol


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 30, 2008)

Ben&Jerry's Brownie Batter is my absolute favorite ice cream. I love a great many of their flavors, but this the best. I'm glad to hear the good reviews of the Cake Batter, I bought one this past weekend and will eat it next weekend, had to eat Brownier Batter first :happy:


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 30, 2008)

There can be only one!!!! 

View attachment Choco%20Taco.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> There can be only one!!!!



Whoa I have never heard of those before, that looks really good, like I could eat several in a row good.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 30, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I was going to mention that flavor. foiled again. drats! So I'll bring up another flavor from the reserve line (worth the extra dollar or so)
> 
> anyone who likes salty and sweet will enjoy the flavor. although I am scratching my head at the food pairing mentioned on the haagen dazs website.
> 
> ...




OMG, I MUST find that flavor. I love fleur de sel caramels!! And I would try that oyster shell scenario but someone else needs to eat the raw oysters. It won't be me!

Gawd that sounds like a hot date. srsly.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 30, 2008)

That cashew and black raspberry ice cream looks GORGEOUS!! But I'd prefer it on plain ice cream rather than vanilla, not keen on the taste of vanilla.

Well this thread gave me an ice cream craving last night so I ordered some Haagen Dazs strawberry to be deliverd today with my groceries. Well they had substituted it for Ben & Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake ice cream, which I found VERY disappointing. I was miffed when I saw the Ben & Jerry's tub, because it's just the quality of Haagen Dazs, and this stuffed compared to H D strawberry cheesecake ice cream was just... nasty. It tasted like ice cream with cinnamon sawdust chunks, weird!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

I like Ben and Jerry's Half Baked. 

If you've never tried it, it's a crazy concoction of chocolate ice cream and vanilla ice cream mixed with fudge brownies and gobs of Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough.


:eat2:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 30, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> That cashew and black raspberry ice cream looks GORGEOUS!! But I'd prefer it on plain ice cream rather than vanilla, not keen on the taste of vanilla.



 You have flavorless ice cream in Scotland? To me vanilla ice cream is plain ice cream and is only used as a base for mix ins or toppings.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 30, 2008)

I love drumsticks with caramel in them. Dibs with caramel are good too. I have been having several Lifesaver flavored popsicles a day too. (they're sugar free so the calories dont add up for me.. trying to slow this pregnancy gain down a bit)


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 30, 2008)

This is one I'd love to try, but I haven't found it around here. Grew up in Tastykake and Turkey Hill land, though.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jun 30, 2008)

I dont eat too much ice cream, and when I do its pistachio, but at a dinner party this past weekend, we had brownie sundaes for dessert, mine was the best loking! 

View attachment June 2008 random 018.JPG


----------



## Tooz (Jun 30, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> This is one I'd love to try, but I haven't found it around here. Grew up in Tastykake and Turkey Hill land, though.



Holy crap.

You know, for all the ice cream Buffalonians eat, the selection here ain't awesome.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> This is one I'd love to try, but I haven't found it around here. Grew up in Tastykake and Turkey Hill land, though.



Looks really good! :eat1:


----------



## toni (Jun 30, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> This is one I'd love to try, but I haven't found it around here. Grew up in Tastykake and Turkey Hill land, though.



Oh man, that is super good. The chocolate cake one is even better. :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

BigCutieViolet said:


> I dont eat too much ice cream, and when I do its pistachio, but at a dinner party this past weekend, we had brownie sundaes for dessert, mine was the best loking!




That is a gigantical purdy and tasty lookin' picture!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 1, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Whoa I have never heard of those before, that looks really good, like I could eat several in a row good.:eat2::eat2:



They are that good. But I've been Choco Taco free for about 6 years now


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 1, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> You have flavorless ice cream in Scotland? To me vanilla ice cream is plain ice cream and is only used as a base for mix ins or toppings.




It's ice cream flavoured ice cream!  Vanilla ice cream IS a flavoured ice cream. You don't even have vanilla ice cream there without other things mixed in?? 

I really find vanilla to be overwhelming in its flavour, and much prefer plain ice cream. Cafes have been for a long time traditionally run by Italian people here, selling ice creams, sweets, and often cooked meals. They always had home made ice cream, some still do. In most cases this was plain ice cream, white and deliciously creamy, no vanilla added. You would be offered a squirt of concentrated raspberry flavoured sauce on top of the ice cream, and you could pay extra for a cadbury's chocolate flake bar stuck in the top of the ice cream, mmmm! These are still available, but the traditional Italian cafes are dying out, sadly.

Here is something to show you that our plain ice cream IS plain.  

View attachment plain.JPG


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, yes, and yes!! I ate B&J's Cinnamon Buns until I became absolutely sick of it. But I enjoyed the ride!  And I have to try the sticky toffee... I've looked everywhere and can't find it! What's up, Manhattan?!



goofy girl said:


> I wanted to share my joy of my latest ice cream treat and did a search for an ice cream thread but didn't find one?? How can that be?? I know I've posted about ice cream before!
> 
> Anyway..fave fave FAVE ice cream is Ben and Jerry's Cinnamon Buns and tonight I tried the Edy's Dib's for the first time. LOVED THEM!! :eat1:


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 1, 2008)

I kept getting data base errors when I was trying to do the quote Cute Girl, but I was thinking the same thing about the vanilla ice cream lol. But now I remember Cold Stone Creamery had a "base" flavor for the mixins and I think it's called sweet cream?? So, it probably tastes something like that. (probably just a cold sweet milky kind of taste..which sounds really good LOL)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 2, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> It's ice cream flavoured ice cream!  Vanilla ice cream IS a flavoured ice cream. You don't even have vanilla ice cream there without other things mixed in??



LOL. We do have vanilla ice cream without things mixed in, I just don't eat it that way. Just a personal preference for me. I agree vanilla doesn't taste fantastic by itself and needs to have other things added to it.



goofy girl said:


> I kept getting data base errors when I was trying to do the quote Cute Girl, but I was thinking the same thing about the vanilla ice cream lol. But now I remember Cold Stone Creamery had a "base" flavor for the mixins and I think it's called sweet cream?? So, it probably tastes something like that. (probably just a cold sweet milky kind of taste..which sounds really good LOL)



Now that you mention it, I have heard of sweet cream. Then I thought well what the heck is Cookies n Cream? I looked up the ingredients and there is no vanilla. Chocolate Chip also no vanilla. :doh:

Let it be heretofore known that I am not an ice cream expert. I must now go out and eat a lot more ice cream in pursuit of my foodee education 

Oh, and so I don't derail the thread my favorite is Ben and Jerry's Peanut Butter cup ice cream. I like it because the ice cream is peanut butter flavored, not vanilla or chocolate. I'd like to try Baskin Robbins York Peppermint Patty ice cream, though. I think that could be a close second.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 25, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> OMG, I MUST find that flavor. I love fleur de sel caramels!! And I would try that oyster shell scenario but someone else needs to eat the raw oysters. It won't be me!
> 
> Gawd that sounds like a hot date. srsly.




I got it. And another flavor called carmelized pear and toasted pecan which came very highly recommended. I will be tasting at least one of them tonight, after I make pasta salad for a BBQ tomorrow. It will be my reward 


View attachment 7-25-08 ice cream-03sm.jpg​


----------



## Victim (Jul 25, 2008)

As far as novelties go, I like Snickers ice cream bars, and Colonel Crunch bars, which are best described as a strawberry cheesecake ice cream bar with crunchy bits on the outside.

Chocholate chip mint is my favorite regular flavor.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 25, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I got it. And another flavor called carmelized pear and toasted pecan which came very highly recommended. I will be tasting at least one of them tonight, after I make pasta salad for a BBQ tomorrow. It will be my reward
> 
> 
> View attachment 46578​



MUST... HAVE... where does everyone find these great flavors? Please report back once you've eaten them!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 26, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> MUST... HAVE... where does everyone find these great flavors? Please report back once you've eaten them!



They were just in the regular grocery store. Not even one of the bigger ones. And...I did taste them both. And they are both heavenly. I adore the fleur de sel. There is a good quantity of the candy in it, and each time I got a piece I was SO happy. The salt is noticeable - in a good way! The caramel ribbons have a hint of salt. I just wanted to gobble it all down.

And the pear? Be sure you let it get a little soft...the flavor just bursts! It is made from condensed pear juice with pieces of pear - I loved it. And the toasted pecans added just the right contrast (and a bit of a salty taste!) 

These are the sexiest ice creams I have ever eaten. Was a shame to be here alone!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 26, 2008)

This is my ice cream of choice:


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 27, 2008)

my ice cream of choice is brand new...it is a peach ice cream with bits of ripe peaches and toasted pecans mixed with it...ask Risible about it...she *made* it.....OHHHHHHHHHHHHH LORDY, must have more (Homer like drool)


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 27, 2008)

Red said:


> I have no picture and I have no brand to name names of but I_ love love love _Cardamom ice cream. The little corner shop where I used to live in Newcastle stocked a gorgeous Cardamom Kulfi and I miss it dearly.



Only just noticed this.....would said corner shop be Rehils on Jesmond Road? They stock gooood cardamom icecream there!


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 27, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> my favorite is Ben and Jerry's Peanut Butter cup ice cream. I like it because the ice cream is peanut butter flavored, not vanilla or chocolate.



This sounds like it would be my favourite icecream ever! Why doesn't the UK get the good flavours?! *sulks*

My faves are cardamom icecream, cinnamon icecream (very rare!) and haagendaaz's pralines and cream. Mmm creamy, lol!


----------



## Red (Jul 28, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Only just noticed this.....would said corner shop be Rehils on Jesmond Road? They stock gooood cardamom icecream there!



Go to Fenham and check out the little Indian sweet shop called Aishas (lush sweets and lots of tasty savory treats) just off Brighton Grove. A few doors down from there on the corner is an Indian supermarket, sells loads of nice stuff, man I miss those shops!


----------



## Ashlynne (Jul 28, 2008)

I love this treat during summer heatwaves. Heavenly!


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Jul 28, 2008)

Kandy Kakes (he refers to them as "Black Cake") are my son's FAVORITE snack. I must find this ice cream for him! 



Sweet Tooth said:


> This is one I'd love to try, but I haven't found it around here. Grew up in Tastykake and Turkey Hill land, though.


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 28, 2008)

I know it's in Canada............ It's worth the look....

Go see, it's a pleasure for the eyes... It's in french but click where you can...

You will dream ice cream and gelato tonight....:wubu:

http://www.tuttogelato.ca/


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok the Tasty Kake ice cream looks amazing...must....find!

I have a cute recipe for Granola "Fried" Ice Cream with Red Cinnamon Sauce. I haven't tried it out yet but when I do I'll post how it turned out.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 28, 2008)

I love ice cream with all my heart. My favorites are cinnamon and licorice.

I remember when I was a child you could get an icecream that was in the shape of a hamburger. An ice cream hamburger.


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 29, 2008)

For the fun of it..... 

View attachment ice%20cream%20bulbs.jpg


View attachment chanel_ice_cream.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 29, 2008)

~nai'a~ said:


> Form the fun of it.....



Love those light fixtures. Too cute!!! (especially the curly-Q "soft serve" bulbs on the right)


----------



## Shosh (Jul 29, 2008)

~nai'a~ said:


> For the fun of it.....




Oh too cute!


----------



## Littleghost (Jul 29, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> They are that good. But I've been Choco Taco free for about 6 years now



The Taco Bells around here don't really carry them anymore. It's a sad state of affairs that some of them don't even know what I'm talking about. Yo quiero head on a stick, Mr. Supply Manager.

However I still have you, dreamsicle. :eat2:


----------



## Shosh (Jul 29, 2008)

View attachment N5CABNA3E7CA90QQ1HCA8OVPPYCAN1CYCYCADFDFBICA5WXWW9CA5X8M8ECA1S2P9XCAB506NVCA0U9QP6CA8T72NLCAUIU1UKCA





Just for SVS. It's a Tim Tam icecream.


That didn't work! Boo Hoo!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 29, 2008)

I was trying to insert a pic of a Tim Tam icecream. They are yummy.

Sorry the pic didnt work.


----------



## HugKiss (Jul 29, 2008)

toni said:


> Oh man, that is super good. The chocolate cake one is even better. :eat2:



I think you mean this one, Toni. I can't keep it in the house. My nephews sniff it out and it is gone before I can even get a taste. LOL 

View attachment Choccupcke.JPG


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Aug 7, 2008)

This is one of all time favorite ice creams (and chocolate!) ...DOVE! 

View attachment doveb.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 7, 2008)

My 'scream du jour (well, du week, actually) is this:

View attachment klondike_heath.jpg​
soooooooooooo good.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 15, 2008)

My favorite ice cream- Marble Slab- Rasberry Cheesecake. Cheesecake ice cream with fresh rasberrys mixed with graham cracker crumbs. In a waffle bowl or waffle cone. Oh My Goodness! :eat2:  

View attachment Rasberry cheesecake.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 15, 2008)

Tracy said:


> My favorite ice cream- Marble Slab- Rasberry Cheesecake. Cheesecake ice cream with fresh rasberrys mixed with graham cracker crumbs. In a waffle bowl or waffle cone. Oh My Goodness! :eat2:



Oh Wow!:eat2: Now that looks good, I am drooling over here. I must have some.:eat1::eat1:


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Aug 15, 2008)

I love Edy's Dibs, they are yummy!!!!!!!


----------



## intraultra (Aug 15, 2008)

Tracy said:


> My favorite ice cream- Marble Slab- Rasberry Cheesecake. Cheesecake ice cream with fresh rasberrys mixed with graham cracker crumbs. In a waffle bowl or waffle cone. Oh My Goodness! :eat2:



This sounds delicious, as I am already a huge fan of strawberry cheesecake ice cream. I also have to mention, a classic favorite...






Homemade ones are even better


----------



## vardon_grip (Aug 15, 2008)

This place is absolutely fantastic for ice cream.

http://www.jenisicecreams.com



*mucho thanks for the recommend from lipmixgirl*


----------



## Brandi (Aug 15, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> My 'scream du jour (well, du week, actually) is this:
> 
> View attachment 47413​
> soooooooooooo good.



I simply want that NOW!!! lmao!


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 25, 2008)

mmmm iiiiiiiiiiiiicecream :eat2:

I go through icecream phases...i was stuck on Ben and Jerry's chocolate mint cookie for a very long time....and now i seem to be in a rocky road phase ...just had some and can still taste it on my lips :eat2: ...mmm...icecream hehe


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 25, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> mmmm iiiiiiiiiiiiicecream :eat2:
> 
> I go through icecream phases...i was stuck on Ben and Jerry's chocolate mint cookie for a very long time....and now i seem to be in a rocky road phase ...just had some and can still taste it on my lips :eat2: ...mmm...icecream hehe



I LOVE the mint chocolate cookie! It's so much fun when I find the big ole' honkin' pieces of cookie! lol


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 25, 2008)

hahahaha i know, screw the mint chocolate *chip*..gimme a COOKIE  lol




goofy girl said:


> I LOVE the mint chocolate cookie! It's so much fun when I find the big ole' honkin' pieces of cookie! lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Baba Fats (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> This is one I'd love to try, but I haven't found it around here. Grew up in Tastykake and Turkey Hill land, though.



The Turkey Hill Website has a page you can use to find the nearest store that carries their brand -

http://www.turkeyhill.com/products/product-locator.asp

They'll even FedEx their ice cream to you, if you're desperate for a fix -

http://www.turkeyhill.com/products/order-product.asp

Four cartons for $86 is a little steep (I could get about 30 at the ShopRite for that price), but I've just found a flavor that's almost worth the money. It's a special "Limited Edition" for Valentine's Day -

http://icecreamjournal.turkeyhill.c...box-of-chocolates-returns-for-valentines-day/

"Gertrude Hawk Box of Chocolates is a milk chocolate ice cream filled with dark chocolate raspberry cups, chocolate almonds and white chocolate chunks and swirled with chocolate chips." If you like Ben & Jerry's NY Super Fudge Chunk (and I do), this has it beat by a mile. The ice cream itself has a real milk chocolate taste (to my palate, B&Js is more like cocoa, with a hint of bitterness). The chocolate pieces are smaller (and easier on the teeth), and each one has a distinct flavor, which makes every mouthful unique. The raspberry is especially good, like a tiny truffle, and lifts the whole concoction into the realm of the sublime.

Ice cream is not something I normally think about in February, especially a February when the weather's been so nasty that the groundhog came out, saw his shadow, and bit Mayor Bloomberg. I confess to being hooked on Turkey Hill's Chocolate Peanut Butter Cup, but when the temperature drops below 40 degrees I seem to lose interest in that part of the supermarket. So when I tell you that this stuff is good enough to (a) make me crave ice cream in midwinter, and (b) make me want to get on this board and spread the word, that's a serious endorsement. 

(No, I don't work for Turkey Hill. But if they're looking for an enthusiastic advertising copy writer, they can contact me via the Webmaster.)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 3, 2009)

Baba Fats said:


> The Turkey Hill Website has a page you can use to find the nearest store that carries their brand -
> 
> http://www.turkeyhill.com/products/product-locator.asp
> 
> ...




Damn you. Now I need to go buy some ice cream! 

p.s. Chuck, the groundhog who bit the mayor, actually did NOT see his shadow!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 3, 2009)

you guys are KILLING ME

we don't have any of these amazing flavours

Canada sucks when it comes to ice cream


----------



## Cors (Feb 3, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> you guys are KILLING ME
> 
> we don't have any of these amazing flavours
> 
> Canada sucks when it comes to ice cream



So does the UK! >;(


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 3, 2009)

HugKiss said:


> I think you mean this one, Toni. I can't keep it in the house. My nephews sniff it out and it is gone before I can even get a taste. LOL


I would kill for this. 

(The Tastycake chocolate cupcake ice cream)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't believe no one has mentioned my favorite flavor....


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 4, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned my favorite flavor....



You know, I actually don't like Ben and Jerry's when it comes to fudge and caramel. Both taste very plastic/bland to me. 

Haagen Dazs vanilla fudge however, is the real deal. SO GOOD.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 4, 2009)

Haagen Dazs's chocolate peanut butter stirs my soul. :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 4, 2009)

You may be right, S&F. I may just need to get better ice cream, and a separate jar of caramel sauce to eat by itself. Problem solved.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Feb 4, 2009)

haagen dazs plain chocolate... god i could live on that stuff.


----------



## Cors (Feb 4, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> haagen dazs plain chocolate... god i could live on that stuff.



What is the difference between plain Chocolate and Belgian Chocolate? Just small chocolate chunks? Strangely enough I have never seen the former.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 5, 2009)

I didn't know HD made a peanut butter swirl flavor. I'm a bit wary to eat anything containing peanut butter right now, but I will store that one away in the memory banks. I know B&J's made a peanut butter ice cream (full of peanut butter cups)

Also a fan of Turkey Hill 'Southern Lemon Pie'-
Tangy lemon ice cream swirled with whipped marshmallow and shortbread pieces. 

View attachment ltd_pr_150_south-lemon_l.jpg


----------



## sunnie1653 (Feb 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> What is the difference between plain Chocolate and Belgian Chocolate? Just small chocolate chunks? Strangely enough I have never seen the former.



Its just chocolate ice cream. No chunks, no nada. Just creamy smooth chocolate ice cream. Its awesome.


----------



## katorade (Feb 5, 2009)

I found one of the best ice creams I've ever had. If you're a fruit fan or like flavors like spumoni or pistachio, you'd probably love it. Unfortunately, it's from a local place so you're only going to get it in my neck of the woods unless you want to pay $$$$$.

It's a flavor called fruit custard by Aglemesis Brothers. It's an almond flavored custard full of almonds, pecans, pineapple, and cherries. It's nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 5, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> I didn't know HD made a peanut butter swirl flavor. I'm a bit wary to eat anything containing peanut butter right now, but I will store that one away in the memory banks. I know B&J's made a peanut butter ice cream (full of peanut butter cups)
> 
> Also a fan of Turkey Hill 'Southern Lemon Pie'-
> Tangy lemon ice cream swirled with whipped marshmallow and shortbread pieces.



Oh, good Lord... I need to move back to PA. LOL


----------



## Carrie (Feb 6, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> I didn't know HD made a peanut butter swirl flavor. I'm a bit wary to eat anything containing peanut butter right now, but I will store that one away in the memory banks. I know B&J's made a peanut butter ice cream (full of peanut butter cups)


I was concerned about this too (seeing as I eat it, oh, weekly or so), so I did some research today and found this statement from the company, assuring customers that they don't get their peanut products from Salmonella Central. 


MissToodles said:


> Also a fan of Turkey Hill 'Southern Lemon Pie'-
> Tangy lemon ice cream swirled with whipped marshmallow and shortbread pieces.


Holy delicious ice cream, Batman, that looks amazing. Lemon! :smitten: I'm going to check my local grocery store for that, but I'd bet just about anything they don't have it. "Lemon ice cream" is maybe a bit frighteningly exotic for my little country town.


----------



## Tracy (Feb 6, 2009)

I love this flavor from Ben & Jerry's! Its delicious :eat1: :eat2: 

View attachment cheesecake brownie.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not even much of an icecream fan and this thread is making me so annoyed that the UK has such limited flavours! Need to source me some icecream with peanut butter-ness. NOW! Lol.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 8, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> I'm not even much of an icecream fan and this thread is making me so annoyed that the UK has such limited flavours! Need to source me some icecream with peanut butter-ness. NOW! Lol.




I know, it's crazy, isn't it? I hate not having ALL the options. haha.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 8, 2009)

Went to the store specifically to get that Turkey Hill Valentine edition and...no luck. They carried Turkey Hill but didn't have that flavor


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 8, 2009)

I never had any luck finding pumpkin pie Ben and Jerry's this past year, either. I hate when that happens.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 3, 2009)

Anyone try the new 'five' line by Haagen Daz? The concept is this: only five, pure ingredients, no fillers. The catch? It's $7 a pint! I don't care if it's super premium quality, it's awfully pricey for something I'd polish off in one night.



also in the haagen daz family is their caramelized hazelnut gianduja. Again, anyone tried this flavor? 

View attachment pro_vbf_101.jpg


View attachment chg_carton.jpg


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 3, 2009)

I have to use this as an ice cream confessions thread for a moment.

I frickin' bought the wrong kind of ice cream. Dunno if it was in the wrong spot with other ones of the right flavor or if my aim was off or what. But I bought one with coffee in it. Blech. Any takers?


----------



## supersoup (Mar 4, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> Anyone try the new 'five' line by Haagen Daz? The concept is this: only five, pure ingredients, no fillers. The catch? It's $7 a pint! I don't care if it's super premium quality, it's awfully pricey for something I'd polish off in one night.
> 
> 
> 
> also in the haagen daz family is their caramelized hazelnut gianduja. Again, anyone tried this flavor?



i would do dirty things for that hazelnut ice cream.

dooooooooooo want.


----------



## sugarmoore (Mar 4, 2009)

heres one of my favorites 

View attachment mochi2.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG. Those things are like crack. I love them. :eat2:


----------



## Cors (Mar 5, 2009)

I loooooooove green tea ice cream but it is so hard to come by here! Some Japanese places sell small cups at a horrible price, so I have started making my own by melting vanilla ice cream, stirring matcha powder in and then refreezing.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 5, 2009)

Best things ever invented


----------



## MissStacie (Mar 5, 2009)

I somehow managed to become addicted, having never even HAD thier ice cream until November when I tried that Pumpking Crunch.....I hope they bring it back..I HEART that flavor:wubu::eat2:

However...their Coffee with Heath Bar is fantastic, as well as thier chocolate and vanilla swirl w/chocolate covered macadamia nuts is to die for, too.

Jesus..its 4:20am, what am I doing to myself!??!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 5, 2009)

Posted this on the Jersey Bash thread because....WE'RE GOING if I have to kidnap a bunch-o-fatties to do it. Anyway....

Cold Stone has CUPCAKES!!!!

Check 'em out! I must have one!
http://www.coldstonecreamery.com/promos/Sweet_Treat_Cupcakes/index.html

View attachment 59735


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2009)

you guys are *killing* me



:eat2:


----------



## Cors (Mar 5, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> you guys are *killing* me
> 
> 
> 
> :eat2:



Do you get all these yummy flavours in Canada too?


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> Do you get all these yummy flavours in Canada too?




OMG, no! We have some Ben & Jerry's but just the standard favours and they're ridiculously expensive. We've got a few new Coldstone creamery places here but i'm not a fan of their 'sweet cream' ice cream. The US has soooo many varieties it makes my head spin. Haha.


Oh yeah, ice cream is my favourite food, that's why I feel so overwhelmed when I see this thread.


----------



## sugarmoore (Mar 5, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Posted this on the Jersey Bash thread because....WE'RE GOING if I have to kidnap a bunch-o-fatties to do it. Anyway....
> 
> Cold Stone has CUPCAKES!!!!
> 
> ...



OMG! i must have one!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 5, 2009)

Steve surprised me tonight with Breyers Rocky Road for dessert..it was delightful!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 27, 2009)

Newest icecream-gasm:






Sweet Cream Ice Cream with Almond Cookies & a Marzipan Swirl.... mmmmmmmmmmmm.

It's a new Ben and Jerry's flavor, and I LOVE IT.


----------



## goofy girl (May 29, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> Anyone try the new 'five' line by Haagen Daz? The concept is this: only five, pure ingredients, no fillers. The catch? It's $7 a pint! I don't care if it's super premium quality, it's awfully pricey for something I'd polish off in one night.
> 
> 
> 
> also in the haagen daz family is their caramelized hazelnut gianduja. Again, anyone tried this flavor?



I had the "Five" ginger last week. TO DIE FOR. I found it in Stop and Shop for $3.99, which is less than I'd pay for Ben and Jerry's. Totally worth it. I'm trying the brown sugar next!!


----------



## goofy girl (May 29, 2009)

Tracy said:


> I love this flavor from Ben & Jerry's! Its delicious :eat1: :eat2:



WANT



NancyGirl74 said:


> Posted this on the Jersey Bash thread because....WE'RE GOING if I have to kidnap a bunch-o-fatties to do it. Anyway....
> 
> Cold Stone has CUPCAKES!!!!
> 
> ...



I picked these up a few weeks ago. Well worth the price. I got a 6 pack and I think it was about $10.00. The only downside is you can't custom make your own flavor options....but they are darned yummy!!!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Newest icecream-gasm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WANT


----------



## ToniTails (May 29, 2009)

omg i looooooove ice cream--- i so want a scoop or ten right now!:eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts (May 30, 2009)

I totally adored the Amazon valley chocolate from Hagen Daaz. Unfortunately it's either just not availible where I live anymore or just retired from their "reserve" line in general. I do like their regular chocolate a lot though. It's just a nice rich natural chocolate that isn't overly sweet. Same with their vanilla. Rich, natural, and not overly sweet. 

My all time favorite #1 flavor is Baskin-Robbins lemon custard. If we're out and pass a B-R and have time to stop, I always get a scoop or two 'cause it's just that good to me.

Tracy


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Cold Stone has CUPCAKES!!!!
> 
> Check 'em out! I must have one!
> http://www.coldstonecreamery.com/promos/Sweet_Treat_Cupcakes/index.html
> ...


I checked, and there are seven or so Coldstone Creameries in Orlando, so I plan to make a pilgrimage at the Dims bash. Or two. :batting: :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm somewhat obsessed with Moosetracks with Denali Fudge.

:eat2:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 1, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> Anyone try the new 'five' line by Haagen Daz? The concept is this: only five, pure ingredients, no fillers. The catch? It's $7 a pint! I don't care if it's super premium quality, it's awfully pricey for something I'd polish off in one night.
> 
> 
> 
> also in the haagen daz family is their caramelized hazelnut gianduja. Again, anyone tried this flavor?



There was some five in a Ralphs close to us for $2.49 (it was on sale) we almost bought it.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 2, 2009)

*Haagan Dazz Five- Ginger Flavored ice cream*






I had two scoops with some sliced peaches - was pretty good. 

Here is a link  to some more ice cream dessert ideas.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 28, 2009)

Double Rainbow (out of San Fran) pumpkin ice cream. It's seasonal, but have such a craving for it right now.

also searched high and low for that marizpan flavor but no such luck!

Also miss Hood ice cream. My grandma loved ice cream but it's only available in New England/Upstate NY. although not premium quality like haagen daz or double rainbow, it was still very good for a relatively inexpensive brand. the stop and shop brand of ice cream tastes suspiciously similar (another New England company) so i guess i have my substitute here. 

View attachment img_4769.JPG


View attachment HIC_FudgeTwist_Lg.jpg


----------



## Weejee (Jul 8, 2009)

I miss ice cream cake. Does anyone here remember when you could buy an individual slice at Friendly's. Now they claim it's too expensive to serve by the slice. Boo hoo

Weej


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 18, 2011)

Forgive the thread necro, but it's for a hilarious cause, I promise. This is REAL. You can buy it on eBay.






That's right. *It's a LOCK FOR YOUR PINT OF BEN AND JERRY'S.* Why have I not known about this?!?! Hahahaha.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 18, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Forgive the thread necro, but it's for a hilarious cause, I promise. This is REAL. You can buy it on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it! lol there's no u in my pint hahahhahhahaa


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 24, 2013)

Some of my favorites


----------



## MLadyJ (Jan 25, 2013)

I discovered Blood Orange Sorbet....I just might kill for a pint!


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 18, 2014)

so my hub's aunt brought over a box of peel a pops for the baby. while the outside is edible (notice i only used edible there...hint of what is to come) you bite into the top and then you can peel down the outside to get to the vanilla ice cream inside. i tried one and the outside did taste like banana, but was a gross consistency. there is very little ice cream in the middle.

the baby kinda just licked hers for awhile and put on her paper plate. the outside took HOURS to melt. well, melt is not exactly what happened...more like defrosted, got translucent and gel like. 

overall, not so delish.

View attachment 116482


----------



## MattB (Feb 15, 2015)

Fired up the ice cream maker today, and took it for a spin. Made a quickie coconut-vanilla ice cream, and I'm very pleased with how it turned out. Just coconut milk, sugar, and a shot of vanilla extract. Amazing.

It's dairy free, but it was less about that than just trying the coconut milk in the base to see how well it would thicken and the texture when frozen. The less ingredients I need, the better. Now that I know coconut milk works I can branch out and try different flavours. :eat1:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 15, 2015)

I'll bet chocolate would go well with coconut milk; it goes well with just about everything. Except gravy.


----------



## MattB (Feb 21, 2015)

Well once I finished up the coconut milk ice cream, it only served to make me want the real stuff. Just finished a batch of regular vanilla, I used full cream and half and half this time. :eat2:


----------



## RussianRoulette (Mar 3, 2015)

I love vanilla bean icecream..i heat peanut butter in the microwave for 30 seconds...and drench it on the icecream..it hardens like the hard shell bottles type thing..taste delcious


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 7, 2015)

RussianRoulette said:


> I love vanilla bean icecream..i heat peanut butter in the microwave for 30 seconds...and drench it on the icecream..it hardens like the hard shell bottles type thing..taste delcious



It is a matter of faith with me that almost anything may be improved by the judicious application of peanut butter. :bow:


----------



## lille (Mar 7, 2015)

My boyfriend and I had vanilla ice-cream with Thin Mint cookies the other day, so good.


----------

